# Internet TV via landline in Nerja



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

What are people's experiences of using Filmon and what english channels is it possible to receive via this method?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You can get all the BBC, ITV, 4 and 5 channels plus Sky News, BBC news and a lot more. You can get them all via a website, viewtelly - Watch UK Television (TV) Online Anywhere - Any-time FREE. Free to use, and you need about 3 mbps download.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

thrax said:


> You can get all the BBC, ITV, 4 and 5 channels plus Sky News, BBC news and a lot more. You can get them all via a website, viewtelly - Watch UK Television (TV) Online Anywhere - Any-time FREE. Free to use, and you need about 3 mbps download.


Thank you for your reply,I had a look at the website last night , looked at Midsomer murders for 5 minutes, I note the site asks for donations, also seems to offer several channels as you said, however I'm puzzled as to why people get contract with eg, Filmon when this site is available,it sounds to good to be true. What's the catch? I am not technologically minded so I am trying to find out what my best options are.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

There is no catch with Filmon. If you want the main UK channels and are happy to watch them live then it's perfect. If you register (costs nothing) once you sign in you can record a certain number of programmes too, so if you have other devices, whatever you record is available on them by signing in. 

Once people want premium services like sky sports and movies, for example, that's when things get more complicated and a myriad of different options are available.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Dunpleecin said:


> There is no catch with Filmon. If you want the main UK channels and are happy to watch them live then it's perfect. If you register (costs nothing) once you sign in you can record a certain number of programmes too, so if you have other devices, whatever you record is available on them by signing in. Once people want premium services like sky sports and movies, for example, that's when things get more complicated and a myriad of different options are available.


Thank you for your reply , I thought the website I got on to last evening was a free or donation based site which is different to Filmon . The site I got on is mentioned in the previous quote .


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

thrax said:


> You can get all the BBC, ITV, 4 and 5 channels plus Sky News, BBC news and a lot more. You can get them all via a website, viewtelly - Watch UK Television (TV) Online Anywhere - Any-time FREE. Free to use, and you need about 3 mbps download.


Found out today there is an app available for I Pad on which one can access the website you mention ,so thank you again.


----------



## Esmerelda8 (Feb 22, 2014)

What happened with filmon? We now have a third of the channels we used to have and are not sure if things have changed or we are doing something wrong. Help?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I just checked. I use viewtelly - Watch UK Television (TV) Online Anywhere - Any-time FREE which piggybacks onto Filmon and a number of other providers. All the channels are there and they are all working fine...


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Esmerelda8 said:


> What happened with filmon? We now have a third of the channels we used to have and are not sure if things have changed or we are doing something wrong. Help?


just went to filmon . com and all channels that I tested (bbc itv c4) are working fine....




thrax said:


> I just checked. I use **** which piggybacks onto Filmon


"piggybacks" - read affiliate account affid=5179Gr.


----------

